# easy way out?



## van ink (Dec 30, 2006)

Hi, is this wishfull thingking or is there an easy way to remove tags by yourself, mabey an old t-shirt veteran might know some method or trick to magically remove the labels.


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

Check out these threads:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/general-t-shirt-selling-discussion/t8111.html

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/general-t-shirt-selling-discussion/t6170.html

You can also search the forums for "relabelling" for more info.


----------



## dulreich (Dec 4, 2006)

Thanks alot pal. 

love the site!


----------

